# Let's talk about porn! [potentially NSFW]



## meathook

how do y'all feel about porn?
do you watch porn?
i do, and enjoy it greatly. however, i go out of my way to find what strikes me as artistic, gender and sex-positive porn. i'm not offended per-say by any porn, it's just some of the more prevalent stuff out there on the more popular websites [gangbangs, barely legal, most mainstream "lesbian" porn, interracial fetish vids, etc] isn't arousing to me because it's so, well, gross. [what, pray tell, is so attractive about some fake-blonde fake-tanned fake-titted actress who can barely pretend to be enjoying herself inserting her talon-esque manicure into some poor girl's waxed, made-up, and surgically altered vagina? /rant] are you guys bothered by more "mainstream" porn or do you prefer it? porn, after all, is a movie- a fantasy, not real life. i can understand how some people would view standard porn as totally acceptable and preferable, because sex in real life is just _not like that, _and people in real life _just don't look like that, _and after all, isn't that one of the main reasons people watch porn? to vicariously fulfill their sexual desires/fantasies? i'm also aware that as a dirty hairy queer lady i have a very different standard for "attractive" compared to the general populace.
those of you who do watch porn, do you watch the first thing you see with a naked person on youporn or redtube, take the time to sort out the good from the bad, or do you use websites that cater to the more alternative styles of porn? i have a couple websites i frequent, and tumblr also seems to be relevant to my interests a lot of the time. i find myself preferring amateur/homemade porn, as often those videos are lacking in shitty music, waxed genitals, and questionable themes, but full of real people having real orgasms and real fun.
i wish i could post some links/ask you guys to post some, but right now there's a small shitstorm happening over yonder, re posting of pornographic links on this site. that's actually where i got the idea for this thread. and mods, [just trying to cover all my bases here] if you believe this thread is inappropriate, please pm me and i will remove it. i'd really like it if we were allowed to post links [not even pictures! just links or website names!] because i'm always searching for more great alternative porn, but whatever.

and... DISCUSS.


----------



## Pheonix

I love to watch porn!!!!

I do get somewhat insecure that most straight porn has surgically altered dicks that I can't measure up to, but maybe I could for only $15,000. I mostly try to search for porn with girls that have piercings and/or tattoos. Since I've started working out I've been looking for muscle chicks.

Ohh, and I'm a sucker for blondes.

And Contortionists


----------



## ByronMc

I also like porn, and agree that when it's real, it's the best ! Also,don't like when the woman is being abused,in the fakeporn,but do know,in real life,some want to be abused, during sex ! Meathook, thank you for starting this !


----------



## kokomojoe

I guess the one thing I look for is stuff that's authentic. I agree that watching porn where the people, the sex, their bodies and anything else seems fake, that it isn't all that arousing. If it's super fake then it sucks. It's like imagine seeing a panda in real life and then seeing some dude dressed up as a fake panda. If it's fake it's just not the same.


----------



## freeranger

the biggest problem with most porn is that its not erotic. at all. in fact my first thought upon seeing most porn is this: i don't need an anatomy lesson. i know what your junk looks like and i know where things go.

it is very difficult to find real erotica.


----------



## meathook

freeranger said:


> the biggest problem with most porn is that its not erotic. at all. in fact my first thought upon seeing most porn is this: i don't need an anatomy lesson. i know what your junk looks like and i know where things go.
> 
> it is very difficult to find real erotica.


exactly! seriously, one of the worst, least arousing things EVER, are those terrible long drawn-out shots of straight-up penis/vagina ramming action. NO ONE WANTS TO SEE THAT. everyone knows what's happening down there. one thing i believe most porn is lacking is subtlety. that's why things like burlesque, or your girlfriend walking around in a [your] t-shirt and panties, are so erotic. because there's a little tease, it leaves a little to the imagination, and it's suggestive, beautiful-sexy, not just junk in your face. not saying i'm not all about the hardcore sexy naked people, but porn should be about the amazing wonderful awesomeness of sex, not just the tits, ass, and cock.




ByronMc said:


> I also like porn, and agree that when it's real, it's the best ! Also,don't like when the woman is being abused,in the fakeporn,but do know,in real life,some want to be abused, during sex ! Meathook, thank you for starting this !


 

the thing about kinky porn is that, if you don't have that kink, it might not be sexy to you! it's not abuse, it's just a different way that some people get their rocks off. a problem I have with a lot of BDSM porn is that, just like regular mass-produced porn, the people performing aren't necessarily enjoying what they're doing, or engaging in sex acts that they find arousing and fulfilling, they're just doing it for their job. which is NOT sexy! especially when it gets down to the more hardcore end of the spectrum- if you don't enjoy giving or receiving pain, it must be terrible to have to suck it up [hah] and deal, just to get your next paycheck.



Pheonix said:


> I do get somewhat insecure that most straight porn has surgically altered dicks that I can't measure up to


 
after conducting a quick poll of myself and my other dick-desiring friends, we have concluded that actually, we are all kind of intimidated by monster cocks. don't worry, average is average for a reason. besides, the g-spot is only ~2 inches into the vagina!


----------



## meathook

also, new porn question! when you guys watch porn, who do you watch it with? do you watch it with friends? partners? or just by yourself? occasionally my girl friends [not girlfriends] and i will sit around and watch some porn, and i definitely watch it by myself all the damn time. i've never watched with a partner though for whatever reason? maybe because their presence is my porn, haha.


----------



## ped

It varies depending on my mood. Never could stand mainstream porn either. Like most things done strictly for money it's souless and tiresome.


----------



## ByronMc

I totally agree with the "pornstars",not enjoying it,but do know people that do really enjoy being totally abused,which I am not into ! Feel those that do,have had something happen to them !


----------



## ByronMc

I watch by myself,but have watched it with my x wife & girlfriends, my x loved it !


----------



## Pheonix

I watch by myself. An ex-fuck buddy of mine once wanted to watch my porn, but I didn't need the porn since I had her. So I just fucked her while she watched the porn. I was just a rebound for her so whatever.


----------



## bryanpaul

i hate the pop up ad shits that ..pop up... when i go on a porn website.... NO i dont want to learn a trick to make my dick bigger....NO i dont want to find horny people in my area (thatsalie) NO i dont wanna subscribe to your webcam................but yeah........you'll be watchin porn online sometimes and all of a sudden on the sidebar or whatever is an old pregnant lady pissin all over somebody....or somethin like that.....buzzkill............ i hear what your sayin about it being just unfeeling "pounding it out" shit....... i like amateur porn.....like just 2 (or more) folks who just said "fuck it....lets video this shit"...... and it's cool because theiyre not like these super hot, big titty, big dick, "perfect" people.... it's just regular people doin their thing...................anyway .....yeah


----------



## jeffyDee

porn is pretty cool jerking off is way easier then finding someone to fuck then fucking them


----------



## Doc Road

meathook said:


> how do y'all feel about porn?
> do you watch porn?
> i do, and enjoy it greatly. however, i go out of my way to find what strikes me as artistic, gender and sex-positive porn. i'm not offended per-say by any porn, it's just some of the more prevalent stuff out there on the more popular websites [gangbangs, barely legal, most mainstream "lesbian" porn, interracial fetish vids, etc] isn't arousing to me because it's so, well, gross. [what, pray tell, is so attractive about some fake-blonde fake-tanned fake-titted actress who can barely pretend to be enjoying herself inserting her talon-esque manicure into some poor girl's waxed, made-up, and surgically altered vagina? /rant] are you guys bothered by more "mainstream" porn or do you prefer it? porn, after all, is a movie- a fantasy, not real life. i can understand how some people would view standard porn as totally acceptable and preferable, because sex in real life is just _not like that, _and people in real life _just don't look like that, _and after all, isn't that one of the main reasons people watch porn? to vicariously fulfill their sexual desires/fantasies? i'm also aware that as a dirty hairy queer lady i have a very different standard for "attractive" compared to the general populace.
> those of you who do watch porn, do you watch the first thing you see with a naked person on youporn or redtube, take the time to sort out the good from the bad, or do you use websites that cater to the more alternative styles of porn? i have a couple websites i frequent, and tumblr also seems to be relevant to my interests a lot of the time. i find myself preferring amateur/homemade porn, as often those videos are lacking in shitty music, waxed genitals, and questionable themes, but full of real people having real orgasms and real fun.
> i wish i could post some links/ask you guys to post some, but right now there's a small shitstorm happening over yonder, re posting of pornographic links on this site. that's actually where i got the idea for this thread. and mods, [just trying to cover all my bases here] if you believe this thread is inappropriate, please pm me and i will remove it. i'd really like it if we were allowed to post links [not even pictures! just links or website names!] because i'm always searching for more great alternative porn, but whatever.
> 
> and... DISCUSS.


Agreed, most porn is a cock mesering maraton. Amature is pretty dope. But the best is solo female, just a cool fantasy to think some one is as horny as me, enough to sit in frount of the screen and have fun with ourselvs, together. Some of them older gals that even talk you through a sesion is great.


----------



## jeffyDee

solo female red head thats my faviourite


----------



## Doc Road

jeffyDee said:


> solo female red head thats my faviourite


Werd...


----------



## meathook

jeffyDee said:


> porn is pretty cool jerking off is way easier then finding someone to fuck then fucking them


that's how 99% of the world feels probably. haha. personally i don't j/o when i watch porn, which i guess is an anomaly? if i feel horny i'll just go schlick somewhere, watching porn is something i do for whatever other reason.


----------



## iamalouse

I watch porn sometimes, but for the most part I don't watch it to masturbate. Yeah, it can make the experience faster, and if ever I am extremely sexually frustrated that might be what I want, but usually I don't. When I do it's gay porn. 

I've also been in lots of porn; homemade and amateur mostly. It's how I've made most of my income over the last year and I honestly never once felt like I was doing something I didn't want to do until recently I've stopped doing it all together (unless it's self produced for the sake if awesome) because the last two guys I dated had such a problem with it that they made me feel guilty for doing it. Ain't that a shame? Insecurity is like a desease sometime. 

Either way, being in porn makes watching it less exciting unless you are sitting with your friends making fun of the ridiculous "O" faces. Even then it's all kind of dull anyway.


----------



## BurnReno

~I watch porn from time to time. As of late though I have gotten a somewhat sick feeling after watching it.///I had a thought last time I did it, which was "if I am watching porn am I supporting a potentially oppressive industry."~ I hate the idea that I use an image of a woman getting fucked as an object to get off...


----------



## DregeDE

I really enjoy seeing fellow humans expressing themselves naturaly (or unnaturaly as it were sometimes)
I get alot of Bullshit for it from my mate but she's mentally damaged and sexualy repressed as are 90% of american women.
Though I hardly observe my stills I like to keep a heafty collection of still photographs mostly gathered from various chans around the internet.
About 7 gigs worth.


----------



## Matt Derrick

meathook said:


> how do y'all feel about porn?
> do you watch porn?
> i do, and enjoy it greatly. however, i go out of my way to find what strikes me as artistic, gender and sex-positive porn. i'm not offended per-say by any porn, it's just some of the more prevalent stuff out there on the more popular websites [gangbangs, barely legal, most mainstream "lesbian" porn, interracial fetish vids, etc] isn't arousing to me because it's so, well, gross. [what, pray tell, is so attractive about some fake-blonde fake-tanned fake-titted actress who can barely pretend to be enjoying herself inserting her talon-esque manicure into some poor girl's waxed, made-up, and surgically altered vagina? /rant] are you guys bothered by more "mainstream" porn or do you prefer it? porn, after all, is a movie- a fantasy, not real life. i can understand how some people would view standard porn as totally acceptable and preferable, because sex in real life is just _not like that, _and people in real life _just don't look like that, _and after all, isn't that one of the main reasons people watch porn? to vicariously fulfill their sexual desires/fantasies? i'm also aware that as a dirty hairy queer lady i have a very different standard for "attractive" compared to the general populace.
> those of you who do watch porn, do you watch the first thing you see with a naked person on youporn or redtube, take the time to sort out the good from the bad, or do you use websites that cater to the more alternative styles of porn? i have a couple websites i frequent, and tumblr also seems to be relevant to my interests a lot of the time. i find myself preferring amateur/homemade porn, as often those videos are lacking in shitty music, waxed genitals, and questionable themes, but full of real people having real orgasms and real fun.
> i wish i could post some links/ask you guys to post some, but right now there's a small shitstorm happening over yonder, re posting of pornographic links on this site. that's actually where i got the idea for this thread. and mods, [just trying to cover all my bases here] if you believe this thread is inappropriate, please pm me and i will remove it. i'd really like it if we were allowed to post links [not even pictures! just links or website names!] because i'm always searching for more great alternative porn, but whatever.
> 
> and... DISCUSS.



To answer your question about posting links, since we have moved to a new website host, I'm less afraid of the repercussions of hosting that kind of content. 

So, I would say that posting links and urls are fine, but please don't embed pornographic images and videos. 

So that being said, show me something awesome!


----------



## DregeDE

Matt Derrick said:


> So that being said, show me something awesome!


 
http://video.xnxx.com/video2357739/super_blonde_playing_with_her_tits_and_pussy_6_.flv

Lol.


----------



## deleted user

Agreed mainstream porn is fowl


----------



## RSTY802510

http://www.xtube.com/watch.php?v=iHii0-S834-


----------



## DregeDE

She must have gotten blackmailed or even lost some kind of bet that she made foolishly.

This aint my jig but I can appreciate the wildly varied expressions of human sexuality, that being said; this shit is hilarious! The gag at the end was worth every excruciating second . . . .

http://video.xnxx.com/video4290061/cagou_e_comeu_pelo_namorado_de_volta


----------



## Matt Derrick

DregeDE said:


> She must have gotten blackmailed or even lost some kind of bet that she made foolishly.
> 
> This aint my jig but I can appreciate the wildly varied expressions of human sexuality, that being said; this shit is hilarious! The gag at the end was worth every excruciating second . . . .
> 
> http://video.xnxx.com/video4290061/cagou_e_comeu_pelo_namorado_de_volta


 

holy crap. that's definitely not what we're looking for here. just so everyone knows... keep it relevant to the conversation.


----------



## DregeDE

Well I derailed the thread until you resuscitated it with your reply. Lol, I don't even remember what the hell that video is now, I cannot check it either cause I'm on my mobile AP.
Sorry for whatever porn bomb I dropped.
Can I post link to master index of erotic stories?
I been a reader at this site for over 12 years. Go through the bookshelf directories. theres some jewels in there.
http://www.asstr.org/~Kristen/
Master board; http://www.asstr.org/files/Collections/


----------



## vdem1

Love porn, watch it regularly. Oddly enough..how much I absolutely ADORE the ladies I mostly watch straight porn. IDK the lesbian porn LOOKS nice but I can tell that most of those broads don't know how to fuck ::tear:: with their long ass acrylic nails...seriously WTF. I see a chick with long nails i just think-there's NO way you are clawing away at my vaginal walls with those fucking talons. hahahaha. Thank GOD I prefer to do the fucking.

PLUS IDK dudes in porn know how to fucking DRILL pussy hahaahah. Seriously just plow those chicks. mmmm yup-that always wins my stamp of approval. I look at lesbian porn for the aesthetic appeal and lets face it...naked women are just SOOOO visually pleasing especially when they are face deep in some pussy haha. 

Also, I can only get into amateur porn. It seems more realistic to me-more raw. 

Lastly, I'm a sick fuck, let's just leave it at that and I like porn that makes me feel like i've committed a cardinal sin and need to cleanse the filth from my body immediately. Serious shit, I like some fucked up stuff hahahah.


----------



## ByronMc

vdem1 said:


> Love porn, watch it regularly. Oddly enough..how much I absolutely ADORE the ladies I mostly watch straight porn. IDK the lesbian porn LOOKS nice but I can tell that most of those broads don't know how to fuck ::tear:: with their long ass acrylic nails...seriously WTF. I see a chick with long nails i just think-there's NO way you are clawing away at my vaginal walls with those fucking talons. hahahaha. Thank GOD I prefer to do the fucking.
> 
> PLUS IDK dudes in porn know how to fucking DRILL pussy hahaahah. Seriously just plow those chicks. mmmm yup-that always wins my stamp of approval. I look at lesbian porn for the aesthetic appeal and lets face it...naked women are just SOOOO visually pleasing especially when they are face deep in some pussy haha.
> 
> Also, I can only get into amateur porn. It seems more realistic to me-more raw.
> 
> Lastly, I'm a sick fuck, let's just leave it at that and I like porn that makes me feel like i've committed a cardinal sin and need to cleanse the filth from my body immediately. Serious shit, I like some fucked up stuff hahahah.


awesome !


----------



## Matt Derrick

vdem1 said:


> Lastly, I'm a sick fuck, let's just leave it at that and I like porn that makes me feel like i've committed a cardinal sin and need to cleanse the filth from my body immediately. Serious shit, I like some fucked up stuff hahahah.



Haha I'm with you on that! *digital high five*


----------



## vdem1

Matt Derrick said:


> Haha I'm with you on that! *digital high five*


 
seriously man, LOL if I was capable of guilt, that would probably be how i felt after watching some of the porn i'm into hahahaha.


----------



## Matt Derrick

vdem1 said:


> seriously man, LOL if I was capable of guilt, that would probably be how i felt after watching some of the porn i'm into hahahaha.



Haha well it's good to know I'm not alone!  

Seriously though, I think porn has been demonized for way too long in the punk subculture, sure there's bad/exploitive shit, but there's good shit too. Even if it's depraved as hell


----------



## vdem1

oh yeah like i dont condone child pornography or anything. safe sane consensual always but within that realm there is some gnarly shit i can find and get into. i do like illegal shit also but nothing that is just horrible or anything.

but..fucked up nonetheless LOL

::high fives for liking fucked up shit:: lol


----------



## Matt Derrick

vdem1 said:


> oh yeah like i dont condone child pornography or anything. safe sane consensual always but within that realm there is some gnarly shit i can find and get into. i do like illegal shit also but nothing that is just horrible or anything.
> 
> but..fucked up nonetheless LOL
> 
> ::high fives for liking fucked up shit:: lol



Now I'm really curious what you consider "fucked up shit" 

And what porn you watch is illegal? THAT is what I really want to know.


----------



## vdem1

hahhahaha well haha. it's fucked up enough that I will be keeping it to myself hahaha

in all honesty there are things that i masturbate to that i would never actually do in real life and then there are some things that i've already done.

I'll just let the thoughts marinate in your mind bc i'll be DAMNED if I air out my version of fucked up shit on a public forum LOL

::keeping her fucked up fantasies to herself::


----------



## vdem1

seriously, I have a nice spot at hell's dinner table for the shit I like to masturbate to..


----------



## DregeDE

She likes to watch latino midgets molest turtle dicks.


----------



## vdem1

DregeDE said:


> She likes to watch latino midgets molest turtle dicks.


 

OMFG drege haahhahahahahahaah

so this must be your favorite from that page? ha. i knew you were down for the get down


----------



## DregeDE

Give me your hat . . . .


----------



## vdem1

DregeDE said:


> Give me your hat . . . .


 
I dont follow...?


----------



## ByronMc

vdem1 said:


> hahhahaha well haha. it's fucked up enough that I will be keeping it to myself hahaha
> 
> in all honesty there are things that i masturbate to that i would never actually do in real life and then there are some things that i've already done.
> 
> I'll just let the thoughts marinate in your mind bc i'll be DAMNED if I air out my version of fucked up shit on a public forum LOL
> 
> ::keeping her fucked up fantasies to herself::


............I love how honest you are !


----------



## vdem1

ByronMc said:


> ............I love how honest you are !



Lol no point in lying lol

Thank you ^.^


----------



## Monterey

I can't get into it. The women in porn are fucked up in the head. I have dated dancers... That knowledge turns me off. Obvious signs of psychological distress are not sexy to me.


----------

